# My girl is gone...



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am so sorry for you losing sweet Ella, so young. Hugs to you and run softly at the Bridge sweet little one.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry... I saw your other thread about seizures, but I thought she was OK....


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so, so sorry.
It is always a heartbreak, but much harder when they are so young.

Run free and have fun at the bridge little darling.


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

She was far, far too young. My sincerest condolences...


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

I am so very sorry losing Ella so young is devastating my thoughts are with you I hope in time the happy memories you have of Ella will bring you comfort.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry.

Run softly at the Bridge sweet Ella.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry. I evidently missed your other thread. My thoughts and prayers are with you, and for sweet Ella, Godspeed sweetheart.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry about your sweet girl Ella. 

My heart aches for you, my thoughts and prayers are with you during this very difficult time.

Godspeed Ella.


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

I was so sad to read about Ella. RIP sweet pup and run free at the bridge.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

so very sorry to hear of Ella passing on to the bridge

Rest In Peace Ella


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so sorry about the loss of your beautiful girl. It's heartbreaking, so young, so sweet, don't know what to say. 
Run free sweet Ella.


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

So sorry to hear that Ella passed away. My sympathy to you and your family.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I am so very sorry. Rest easy sweet Ella.


----------



## Game Boy (Mar 21, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss.. My heart goes out to you..


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry for the loss of Ella.....4 years old is far too young.

RIP pretty girl.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Oh, I'm so sorry to hear about Ella passing. My heart truly breaks for you. She was just to young to leave you. Thanks for posting the picture. She is beautiful with a wonderful smile.


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

So Very Very Sorry for the Loss of your Sweet Ella Baby. May her eternal life be filled with sunshine, happiness, treats and rainbows. I wish you peace at this difficult time.


----------



## Tilly's Mom (Dec 3, 2010)

I am so sorry for the loss of Ella. My heart is truly breaking for you. I know how it feels to lose our babies way too soon. My thoughts and prayers are with you. RIP beautiful Ella


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So very sorry for your loss of Ella, far too young to leave you.

Run free again Ella and sleep softly


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh what a beautiful girl your Ella was. I am so sorry for your loss...she was too, too young. My gentle Beau I am sure will guide her across the bridge. 
Wishing you strength and comfort.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I am sorry, you lost your girl.


----------



## GabeBabe (Oct 1, 2010)

*So Sorry*

So so sorry to hear of your baby girl Ella. Take care of yourself. 
:--heart:


----------



## caligal (Jul 28, 2010)

So sorry to hear about your sweet pup Ella. Wishing you peace as strength.


----------



## Takasnooze (Mar 22, 2011)

Heartbreak. Run free sweet Ella......


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I am so, so sorry. My thoughts and prayers are with you. RIP Ella.


----------



## bluefrogmama (May 31, 2011)

Oh my, I'm so sorry. What a huge loss at such a young age. Big hugs to you, my dear.


----------



## JakeandOtto (Jul 12, 2011)

So very sorry.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh no! I am so sorry. She was way too young. My heart just breaks for you. Rest in peace sweet girl.


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you all for your kindness. I found this site less than six months ago when Ella was diagnosed with epilepsy, and I never imagined I'd be posting in this forum, or that the epilepsy would take her so soon. I was sure I'd have many, many more years with her.

Hold your goldens tight and give them all an extra hug and kiss for me, because you never know when it will be the last one...


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

So sorry to hear.. My deepest sympathies are with you at this time.. hugs!!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. Ella was so beautiful and way to young. Very shocking news...RIP sweet Ella.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry. Please know you are in our thoughts and prayers.

RIP Ella


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm so so very sorry. Sending you the biggest hug ever. Run free sweet Ella, find my lovely Cracker to care for you. x


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I am so sorry. I must have missed the other thread about Ella's seizures. RIP Sweet Ella...

My mother lost her 5 year old Collie to a series of seizures that happened that one and only time. It is such a shock to lose ones so young, especially to something so unexpected.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry. Ella was so beautiful and much too young.
Godspeed dear girl.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I can't believe you lost her so young. She was just a baby. I lost Daisy at 6 and that seemed so young to me. I'm very sorry and wish i could say something that would help you through the pain but i know I can't. Hugs to you.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss..... ((Hugs))


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Girl ~ Godspeed & Love
_Aloha Nui Loa_


----------



## mygoldenkids (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm so very sorry about your Ella. I can't even imagine how you feel, having lost her at such a young age. 

Play hard at the bridge, Ella. My Maggie and so many other wonderful dogs are there waiting to run with you.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

I am so sorry, its just not fair. Godspeed sweet Ella...


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

Rest in Peace pretty girl. Play hard and free at the bridge.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so, so very sorry about Ella. This is hitting very close to home as I am approaching the 1 year mark of losing my sweet 4 year old Morgan, to a seizure disorder. It is so unfair to lose them at such a young age. I hope there is some comfort in knowing she will never have another seizure again. Please take care.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ella*

My heart is just breaking for you-I am so very, very, sorry about Ella.
I know my Smooch and Snobear will love her at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

My heart aches so much for you. There is never a good age to say goodbye, but four is terribly young.

Charlie will be watching for Ella and will help her learn her way at the Bridge. There are too many of our fur-kids there, and heaven surely doesn't need another Golden angel.

Lighting candles (http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=GRF) for you and Ella, and holding you in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I am so sorry that you have lost Ella at such a young age. God bless and know that I am thinking of you at such a difficult time.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So very sorry for your loss. Hopefully happy memories will start replacing the feelings of loss very soon for you.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

i am very sorry..so so sad..thoughts are with you


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

I guess I missed the story...I'm so sorry.....

Run free beautiful girl


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am just seeing this now. I am so sorry to be reading this! I did not expect to be seeing this thread at all. She was much too young to go to the bridge, but I hope she found Ginger and they are playing. My heart goes out to you in this hard time.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh my gosh. I am so incredibly sorry. I know there are no words to ease your pain, but please know we are thinking of you and holding you in our hearts. (((Hugs)))


----------



## tucker9210 (Aug 8, 2011)

My condolences to you. I'm really sorry for your loss.


----------



## Siques (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm so sorry about sweet Ella - what a gorgeous girl! My heart breaks for you as I feel your pain - my sweet Sophie passed on to the Rainbow bridge a month ago today. So painful and so unfair! Sending you strength to get through this difficult time - we will never forget the little girls who touched our hearts so deeply.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP Ella


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Im so sorry, you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## outabout (Apr 10, 2011)

Ella was such a beautiful girl, I am so sorry that she went way too young. I feel your pain since I lost mine 2 months ago. May Ella run free in the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry that you lost your beautiful girl at such a young age. My heart breaks for you!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Dear Elizabeth~

I am so sad for your loss of young Ella! I am attaching a photo of my Katie who passed in January, 5 days after her 5th birthday. This may sound coo-coo, but I've asked Katie to go find Ella - and you will see who is greeting your sweet girl! They are so close in age and I know they would just have a ball together at the bridge. 

Allow every and all emotions to flow-- do not hold back! Take as long as you need, yet try not to get stuck. 

May you have all that you need to carry you through this painful time!

Much Love!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry about your darling Ella. She was far too young. My heart is going out to you.


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you all again for your words of kindness and sympathy. I know we all know too well the pain of losing our beloved Goldens. And although I have lost dogs before, and did lose my first Golden at just 15 months, something about Ella's passing has just hit me so hard. She was my special girl, so full of life and love, and the house just seems so empty with her gone. There have already been so many firsts without her, and I dread the next time I go to do something I do every day and realize that it's the first time she's not there watching and waiting and feeling that wall of grief slam into me again.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Dexell1827 said:


> Thank you all again for your words of kindness and sympathy. I know we all know too well the pain of losing our beloved Goldens. And although I have lost dogs before, and did lose my first Golden at just 15 months, something about Ella's passing has just hit me so hard. She was my special girl, so full of life and love, and the house just seems so empty with her gone. There have already been so many firsts without her, and I dread the next time I go to do something I do every day and realize that it's the first time she's not there watching and waiting and feeling that wall of grief slam into me again.


The next several days, weeks, and months will be hard for you. Try not to dwell on the fact that she's no longer here, instead think of all the wonderful things you did with Ella and the wonderful memories you have. 

It helped me get through the so many tough days and still does. I can feel my boy with me. 

Ella will always be with you, she's a part of your heart and soul.


----------



## Grendel (Jul 27, 2011)

its probably the worst feeling in the world when our 4 legged family members move on, im so very sorry for your loss


----------



## Chuppy (Apr 11, 2009)

Words just cannot express how I feel about this. Ella is so beautiful. I loved following her life through photos. Rest in peace to that sweet girl.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of sweet Ella. No time is long enough with our sweet pups but yours was way to short. May all your memories and the love you shared help to heal your pain. The seizure pups are extra special to me. I have had two now and a foster pup that had them. She was a beautiful girl and has some great pups to play with at the bridge until you can be together again.


----------



## PELoughlin (Jun 26, 2010)

I am so so sorry about Ella. 4 is just too too young. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## skeetie (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm so so sorry to hear about your Ella...how sad! She'll be with all the other Golden friends.No more illness- she is free. It is us human that are left here to deal with the overwhelming grief and your aching hearts its unfortunately the trade off of loving a Golden....You are not alone so go easy on yourself- a day at a time sometimes even minute by minute. You & Ella and your family are in your thoughts and prayers


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

She was certainly a beauty and i am so very sorry. She was so young. I know you miss somuch and your heart still breaks. I do not know wht makes some dogs so speical. It isn't that you love them more than the others, just something special. It was like that with my and hunter and me. He was killed by proheart 2 months after he turned 4. Almost 8 yeas have passed and i still miss my "petey."


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

so very sorry about your loss, prayers for you, run free sweet ella


----------



## Sam's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful Ella. She was far too young. I hope your memories will help give you comfort. RIP sweet Ella. My Sammy will great you at the Bridge.


----------

